# Mark Kerr on HBO Special



## Kenpo Wolf (Jan 13, 2003)

Hello people. If anyone has HBO, there was a special on Mark Kerr, a NHB fighter, tonight and it will be repeated tomorrow night at 11:00 pm pacific time. I thought it was a pretty good show even though I don't follow the events


----------



## J-kid (Jan 13, 2003)

Its mark werr.


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Jan 13, 2003)

No, it's Mark Kerr. Here is a link for other times, pacific, it will be on. Your local times may be different


----------



## Blindside (Jan 22, 2003)

Wow, that was an excellent show.

I haven't watched MMA for a couple of years now, and I've never watched a Pride live.  But it was cool to watch in the background and see who was there, Shamrock, Bas, Coleman, Igor V., etc.  

Was Remco Pardoel in the breifing room for the pride fights?

But a good show just to see what Kerr went through, I was very impressed.

Lamont


----------



## JDenz (Feb 9, 2003)

lol Judo letting me down not knowing the wrestlers


----------

